
Obituaries written by music critic Alan Blyth (1929-2007) for The Guardian - anonymfus
https://www.theguardian.com/profile/alan-blyth
======
anonymfus
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alan_Blyth](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alan_Blyth)

